# Guaranteed Specific Personality Plot for Random Move-Ins



## Calysis (Apr 17, 2020)

** * Introduction * **
*Fairly unimportant;
feel free to skip down to the Important section!*​Hi everyone. Like many people here, I've been searching for the fastest and easiest (also cheapest!) method to hunt for my favorite villagers (looking at you, Raymond). I tried searching to see if anyone has brought up this method yet, but I couldn't find any results.

After island hopping over 200 times and finding repeats of the same villagers, and TTing day-by-day to get ANY campsite villager to spawn proved fruitless, I finally gave up on those methods to search for Raymond. I decided to just let villagers randomly move in (the horror!) and hope for the best.

I had zero smugs living on my island when I finally got my first actual random move-in (I was initially getting voided villagers from people I visited/hosted, but since I "quarantined" my island, I began getting random move-ins). They were smug! Unfortunately, it was Rodney and not Raymond. I thought, heck, this may be just like New Leaf. In New Leaf, you were almost guaranteed a personality that you lack as a random move-in.

** * Important * *
Please read.*
The information here is important for this method to work!​* *You need to quarantine your island*, which means you need to stop hosting/visiting others. This method relies on random move-ins – if you visit and host people, you will be getting their voided villagers instead of random move-ins.

* *You need at least one of each of the other seven  personality types* - the amount doesn't matter! All that matters is that you *do not* have a villager with the personality of the specific villager you're targeting. For Raymond, this means you need to get rid of *all* of your smug villagers.
* If you're missing two personality types, such as lazy and smug, you'll get either a smug or a lazy as a random move-in: either one of the personalities you're missing.

* *You need two plots for this method to work efficiently:* A Target plot and a Cycle plot. This is because I can never get my most recent move-in to move out (which is important for this method to work).

** * TT Method * **

Please use the TT method in *this* thread to TT out villagers if TTing is something you're willing to do! It is very fast and efficient.​*Tip:* If you're doing the method in that thread: if you TT a day and you see no one with the thought bubble, close the game without saving and start the same day again! The villager that is supposed to have the thought bubble _stays the same on the same day_, so restarting the day may have them outside instead of inside.

** Example*: I'm trying to get rid of Chadder. I start up my game and notice Chadder is in his house. I also see no one with the thought bubble outside, even though there should be someone moving (There should be someone moving if it is not Saturday/an event and if on the previous day you had Tom Nook "reset" who is trying to leave with the moving island home trick). This is a day Chadder may be the one with the thought bubble, but since he's inside, you can't get him to move. Close the game without saving, and start the day again. I'm pretty sure Isabelle will give her morning announcements again. When the day is started, look around for the thought bubble - there's a good chance it's someone who was in a house, such as Chadder! If it's not who you want, close the game without saving and TT one day forward. Rinse, repeat.

** * Steps * *
Important:*
Ensure you have two extra plots:
a *Target plot* and a *Cycle plot*.​
*Target Plot*: Dedicated to the _personality type_ of the villager you're targeting.
*Cycle plot*: Dedicated to _help move out_ whoever is in the Target plot, due to the most recent move-in rarely asking to move.

Start with the plot that was _not_ your most recent move-in. For these steps, we'll start with moving out the villager in the *Cycle plot*.
​*1. *Begin TTing until the villager in the *Cycle plot* asks to leave. Let them leave.
* *Optional*: After TTing out the villager from the "Cycle Plot," you can either do enough nook miles tasks for a single NMT and recruit a villager from an island, bring someone in via amiibo, or allow a villager to randomly move-in. *Ensure* that whoever you allow to move in is *not* the same personality as your target villager.

*2*. After you have moved out the villager in the Cycle plot *and* a _new_ villager has successfully moved into the Cycle plot, begin to TT out the villager in the *Target Plot*.

*3*. Once you move out whoever is in the Target Plot, TT until you get a *random move-in*. It should be a villager of the personality that you are targeting. If you're targeting Raymond, you should get a random smug villager to move into the Target plot.
* If it isn't a villager of the personality you're targeting, you're either missing a personality type *or* you picked up a voided villager from multiplayer play. Continue the method until you clear out your void of other player's voided villagers. This may take a few times to clear your void.

*4*. Repeat steps 1-3 if you do not get your targeted villager.

** * My Experience * **
My target was *Raymond*, a smug villager.​
*1*. Since Rodney was my most recent move-in, I moved out Bob from the *Cycle plot*.

*2*. After Bob left, I used a NMT to quickly find a villager replacement for Bob's old plot (the Cycle plot).

*3*. After the villager moved in, I then proceeded to TT out Rodney from the *Target plot*.

*4*. Once Rodney left, I continued to TT until I got a *random move-in *(can take several days for an actual random move-in; a voided villager takes up the plot very quickly, usually within a day or two).

This occurred eight times over the course of two days, and each time it happened, I got a smug villager to move into the Target plot *100% of the time.*

These villagers are who I got to "randomly" move in with this method while targeting Raymond, a smug villager:
* Rodney
* Chops
* Chadder
* Lucha
* Lopez
* Tex
* Phil
* Colton
*All smug villagers!*​When my boyfriend did this method to help me hunt for Raymond, he had to kick out two of his smug villagers: Curlos and Phil.

When he got his first random move-in, it was Chadder.

After he kicked Chadder out and got his *second* random move-in, he got *Raymond*!

Despite not getting Raymond myself (luckily my bf gave him to me!), I'm very happy that this method worked so well – *100%* of my move-ins had the targeted personality: smug!

** *  Conclusion * **​With a *100% success rate *of targeting a specific personality, this method is *far more efficient* than island hopping. It is highly recommended to do this method as well as the campsite method!

*Note:* I could have moved out more villagers in a shorter time frame if I had forced out my smugs via amiibo, but I was doing this during a time when villager plots were glitching as a result of forcing out villagers via amiibos. It should be much quicker to do this method when using amiibos to force out your target plot!

I hope this helps people find their favorite villagers – good luck everyone, and please feel free to post if this method has proven successful for you! ^_^


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey everyone!! My hunt for Raymond is officially over - my bf followed the method and got Raymond on his SECOND "random" move-in!! *-*

I was continuing this method today as well, all of my random move-ins in my smug plot have all been smug (yay!). The villagers that moved in today:
* Lopez
* Tex
* Phil

This method is far more efficient than relying on island hopping or campsite visitors to hunt for a very specific villager. You have a 1/33 chance of encountering the smug villager you want with this method since there are only 33 smug villagers. ^^


----------



## Rosch (Apr 18, 2020)

That's nice to know. I've been TTing to hunt for specific villagers. Might give this a try.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow this is interesting about the random move ins!  I know that missing a personality doesn't increase the chances for that personality to appear on mystery islands, so this random move in strategy is good!

I went 15+ tickets to find a single snooty when I was just missing that, and over 30+ for a single peppy when I was down a peppy lol

For all you wanting Raymond, currently this strategy seems to give you way higher chances than mystery islands!


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll go ahead and add that you don't even have to find an island villager or use an amiibo to replace the villager that was in the cycle plot. In fact, you can just let randoms move into the cycle plot as well. I began doing that after Lopez because I was tired of going to the islands and going out of my way to do the nook miles tasks. One of the times I let a random move into the cycle plot, I got another smug! So I managed to get two "random" smugs in a row: one in my original "smug plot" and the other in the "cycle plot." Although the second smug is not guaranteed since you already have one on your island.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 18, 2020)

How do you know you're going to get truly random move ins if you visit with friends and trade often?
I'm not totally clear on how the void works, but how do you prevent from just getting the hand-me-downs of everyone you'd interacted with ingame?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> How do you know you're going to get truly random move ins if you visit with friends and trade often?
> I'm not totally clear on how the void works, but how do you prevent from just getting the hand-me-downs of everyone you'd interacted with ingame?


I just "quarantined" my island. I was getting voided villagers, but I stopped visiting and hosting others because of all of the glitches. My own void broke at least four people's islands with the "I've moved out" glitch.

So if you want to do this, you'll need to not visit or host people.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 18, 2020)

I have the same question as Hoosker. I don’t do random move ins since i’m scared of the glitch that many are reporting. Also, what do you mean when you said you have a broken void? I have no idea what that means ;-(


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> I have the same question as Hoosker. I don’t do random move ins since i’m scared of the glitch that many are reporting. Also, what do you mean when you said you have a broken void? I have no idea what that means ;-(


You don't get the glitch with actual random move-ins (_not_ other people's voided villagers) or island villagers you find on your own. The issue is with getting villagers from online play. I have never gotten a glitched house plot myself, but I have given them to other people, including my bf. He had to deal with it by TTing for almost a full in-game month one day at a time.

By my void being broken, I mean my void has been giving people I host or visit glitched villagers that results in the "I've moved out." glitch. So to prevent my game from glitching people's games, I quarantined and stopped playing with people. I think it has something to do with me previously kicking out villagers via the campsite and with amiibo, so I'm hoping my void will clear on its own, but I'm too afraid to test it on anyone's game.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to try this out but that means booting out Marshal and Ken from my island. A big no-no for me since I don't have their amiibos. T-T


----------



## Eievui (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd just like to ask, does it matter what the other personalities are, as long as they aren't smug?
Do they have to be evenly cranky, jock, lazy, snooty, peppy, normal and uchi?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

Darke said:


> I'd just like to ask, does it matter what the other personalities are, as long as they aren't smug?
> Do they have to be evenly cranky, jock, lazy, snooty, peppy, normal and uchi?


Ah, knew I was forgetting something! As long as you have one of each other personality type, this method will work! So you need _at least_ one of each of the seven other personality types - how many doesn't matter! All that matters is that you not have a villager with the personality of the specific villager/personality you're targeting. If you're missing two personality types, such as lazy and smug, you'll get either a smug or a lazy: either of the personalities you're missing.


----------



## Eievui (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Ah, knew I was forgetting something! As long as you have one of each other personality type, this method will work! So you need _at least_ one of each of the seven other personality types - how many doesn't matter! All that matters is that you not have a villager with the personality of the specific villager/personality you're targeting. If you're missing two personality types, such as lazy and smug, you'll get either a smug or a lazy: either of the personalities you're missing.



Ahh, this makes sense, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 18, 2020)

This is good conformation!  I was going to and tried to do this but got Patty back from my sister. Now that's over I'll try this again!


----------



## gldawn (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for this! I’m trying this method, but I’m on the step of TTing out my current smug and it’s taking forever!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 18, 2020)

This is actually super interesting! Thanks for sharing! I have no smug villagers because Lionel moves out several days ago and got Stitches to move in after finding him on and Island, so I might give this a try! I have never TT’ed to get a villager to move out (I only TT one day ahead or back for flowers and hybrids) so this should be interesting. It’s a much better chance than having 1/1000 for Raymond through NMT.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 18, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> This is actually super interesting! Thanks for sharing! I have no smug villagers because Lionel moves out several days ago and got Stitches to move in after finding him on and Island, so I might give this a try! I have never TT’ed to get a villager to move out (I only TT one day ahead or back for flowers and hybrids) so this should be interesting. It’s a much better chance than having 1/1000 for Raymond through NMT.



Yup the odds are wayyyy better than NMT!  This strategy is a bit more time consuming to do, but appears to lead to a lot more consistent results.  I haven't tried it myself and am scared to do so because of the voided villagers, I've hosted a lot of my friends recently!


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

gldawn said:


> Thank you for this! I’m trying this method, but I’m on the step of TTing out my current smug and it’s taking forever!


It really does take awhile to TT people out when you aren't kicking them out with amiibos. I was TTing villagers out all day the "fast way" but I still only managed to get three done in a day.

I recommend using the method posted in *this* thread to TT villagers out, if you aren't already. Also, a tip if you're doing the method in that thread: if you TT a day and you see no one with the thought bubble, close the game and start the same day again! The villager that is supposed to have the thought bubble _stays the same on the same day_, so restarting the day may have them outside instead of inside.

For example: I'm trying to get rid of Chadder. I start up my game and notice Chadder is in his house. I also see no one with the thought bubble outside, even though there should be someone moving (There should be someone moving if it is not Saturday/an event and if on the previous day I had Tom Nook "reset" who is trying to leave with the moving island home trick). This is a day Chadder may be the one with the thought bubble, but since he's inside, you can't get him to move. Close the game without saving, and start the day again. I'm pretty sure Isabelle will give her morning announcements again. When the day is started, look around for the thought bubble - there's a good chance it's someone who was in a house, such as Chadder! If it's not who you want, close the game and TT one day forward. Rinse, repeat. ^^


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> It really does take awhile to TT people out when you aren't kicking them out with amiibos. I was TTing villagers out all day the "fast way" but I still only managed to get three done in a day.
> 
> I recommend using the method posted in *this* thread to TT villagers out, if you aren't already. Also, a tip if you're doing the method in that thread: if you TT a day and you see no one with the thought bubble, close the game and start the same day again! The villager that is supposed to have the thought bubble _stays the same on the same day_, so restarting the day may have them outside instead of inside.
> 
> For example: I'm trying to get rid of Chadder. I start up my game and notice Chadder is in his house. I also see no one with the thought bubble outside, even though there should be someone moving (There should be someone moving if it is not Saturday/an event and if on the previous day I had Tom Nook "reset" who is trying to leave with the moving island home trick). This is a day Chadder may be the one with the thought bubble, but since he's inside, you can't get him to move. Close the game without saving, and start the day again. I'm pretty sure Isabelle will give her morning announcements again. When the day is started, look around for the thought bubble - there's a good chance it's someone who was in a house, such as Chadder! If it's not who you want, close the game and TT one day forward. Rinse, repeat. ^^



Thanks for this info!  I have not had a chance to search for the villager thought bubble mechanics myself as literally only 1 has asked me and that was 2 weeks ago!  This is good to keep in mind if I ever start TTing to cycle out villagers, thanks!


----------



## gldawn (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> It really does take awhile to TT people out when you aren't kicking them out with amiibos. I was TTing villagers out all day the "fast way" but I still only managed to get three done in a day.
> 
> I recommend using the method posted in *this* thread to TT villagers out, if you aren't already. Also, a tip if you're doing the method in that thread: if you TT a day and you see no one with the thought bubble, close the game and start the same day again! The villager that is supposed to have the thought bubble _stays the same on the same day_, so restarting the day may have them outside instead of inside.
> 
> For example: I'm trying to get rid of Chadder. I start up my game and notice Chadder is in his house. I also see no one with the thought bubble outside, even though there should be someone moving (There should be someone moving if it is not Saturday/an event and if on the previous day I had Tom Nook "reset" who is trying to leave with the moving island home trick). This is a day Chadder may be the one with the thought bubble, but since he's inside, you can't get him to move. Close the game without saving, and start the day again. I'm pretty sure Isabelle will give her morning announcements again. When the day is started, look around for the thought bubble - there's a good chance it's someone who was in a house, such as Chadder! If it's not who you want, close the game and TT one day forward. Rinse, repeat. ^^


Oh that is super helpful to know about getting villagers to go outside! I will try that.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

I updated the OP to make it easier to read and simplified the steps I followed.

If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know! I would also love to hear anyone's success stories if they have tried this method as well. ^_^


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 18, 2020)

Is it okay if I post the link to this thread on my thread about the mechanics of the mystery island RNG?  I concluded that the chance to find Raymond on a mystery island with NMTs is very very low, and would like to direct people to this thread if they want a strategy that has a much higher chance.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Is it okay if I post the link to this thread on my thread about the mechanics of the mystery island RNG?  I concluded that the chance to find Raymond on a mystery island with NMTs is very very low, and would like to direct people to this thread if they want a strategy that has a much higher chance.


Of course!! The more people who are aware of this, the better IMO! ^__^


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Of course!! The more people who are aware of this, the better IMO! ^__^



My thoughts exactly about theories and mechanics we discover about the game!


----------



## gldawn (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I updated the OP to make it easier to read and simplified the steps I followed.
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know! I would also love to hear anyone's success stories if they have tried this method as well. ^_^


So interestingly, after I finally got my one smug to move out, an uchi bought his empty plot. I might’ve done something wrong because after Curlos’s plot became empty, I TT’d back to the current day. I’m going to keep trying and see if I get any other instances of a non smug buying the plot.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

gldawn said:


> So interestingly, after I finally got my one smug to move out, an uchi bought his empty plot. I might’ve done something wrong because after Curlos’s plot became empty, I TT’d back to the current day. I’m going to keep trying and see if I get any other instances of a non smug buying the plot.


Have you played with anybody at all recently? It could possibly be a voided villager you picked up. I noticed random move-ins take AWHILE to actually buy the plot, as opposed to voided villagers who almost immediately after a day has passed will buy up the plot.

*EDIT*: Also you need to have at least one of each personality type! If you were lacking an uchi, this would be why it didn't work.


----------



## gldawn (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Have you played with anybody at all recently? It could possibly be a voided villager you picked up. I noticed random move-ins take AWHILE to actually buy the plot, as opposed to voided villagers who almost immediately after a day has passed will buy up the plot.


Ah yes, I think it’s been a few days since my last trade but that’s probably what it is! Do you know if I TT her out, will I be safe to start the process again? Or do you think I could still have other voided villagers in my queue?

Edit: I did have one of each other personality type, so must’ve been from the void.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

gldawn said:


> Ah yes, I think it’s been a few days since my last trade but that’s probably what it is! Do you know if I TT her out, will I be safe to start the process again? Or do you think I could still have other voided villagers in my queue?
> 
> Edit: I did have one of each other personality type, so must’ve been from the void.


You may actually be safe to TT her out. I think voided villagers in the queue only happens if you have multiple plots they can fill. I think it goes like this:
*Example*: You have eight villagers and visit two different people. You will have two voided villagers in your queue that you will need to move-in and kick out before getting random move-ins.


----------



## gldawn (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> You may actually be safe to TT her out. I think voided villagers in the queue only happens if you have multiple plots they can fill. I think it goes like this:
> Example: You have eight villagers and visit two different people. You will have two voided villagers in your queue that you will need to move-in and kick out before getting random move-ins.


Okay that is good to hear! I will TT her out and continue with the process!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 18, 2020)

When you have a camper, is it possible to buy a plot from tom nook and invite the camper to that plot? Rather than having the camper kick out your villagers? I currently have 8 villager plots. Also does kicking out a villager this way keep the previous villagers interior and exterior house? I heard it does this D:


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> When you have a camper, is it possible to buy a plot from tom nook and invite the camper to that plot? Rather than having the camper kick out your villagers? I currently have 8 villager plots. Also does kicking out a villager this way keep the previous villagers interior and exterior house? I heard it does this D:


Yes, it is possible to do this and highly recommended - let them move into an already open plot. I DO NOT recommend letting campers kick out your villagers, as I believe this is what messes up your void and gives others broken house plots!
I have no idea about the exterior/interior question as I have not had this happen to me - sorry. ):


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 18, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Yes, it is possible to do this and highly recommended - let them move into an already open plot. I DO NOT recommend letting campers kick out your villagers, as I believe this is what messes up your void and gives others broken house plots!
> I have no idea about the exterior/interior question as I have not had this happen to me - sorry. ):



Great! Thank you for answering my question  though I am kinda bummed that I have to add another plot since I only wanted 8 villager plots xD


----------



## Momo-no-ki (Apr 19, 2020)

Is there a way to do this if you have a smug you want to keep but also want another smug?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 19, 2020)

Momo-no-ki said:


> Is there a way to do this if you have a smug you want to keep but also want another smug?


I don't believe so. The only reason this works is because the game automatically tries to fill in what personalities you lack with random move-ins. Since you already have a smug, it doesn't need to "fill it in" - so you will have to get lucky for a smug to randomly move in.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 19, 2020)

So useful! Bookmarking this for when I officially begin my search for Fang :3


----------



## Momo-no-ki (Apr 19, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I don't believe so. The only reason this works is because the game automatically tries to fill in what personalities you lack with random move-ins. Since you already have a smug, it doesn't need to "fill it in" - so you will have to get lucky for a smug to randomly move in.


I see, thank you for the quick answer! and thanks for this helpful guide!!!


----------



## Calysis (Apr 19, 2020)

Momo-no-ki said:


> I see, thank you for the quick answer! and thanks for this helpful guide!!!


No problem!! I'm just glad this guide is helping people. ^^

* * * * *​
Good news everyone! _Voiding my villagers fixed my void_ - I'm no longer giving people broken plots (yay)! This makes me believe that kicking out villagers with amiibos or any campsite visitor will result in giving people you visit or host the broken house plot glitch.

I also noticed that the void is _very_ strange in how it hands out voided villagers when I was testing to see if my void was still broken with my bf.

When I went over to my bf's island to test adopt one of his villagers (Knox), it was successful. I even had him come back to my island to see if Knox would break and result in the "I've moved out." glitch, since this was reported to have happened to others – which did not happen, a good sign! Note he has _not_ kicked anyone out with amiibos or with regular campsite visitors.

My bf also got one of my previously voided villagers, Cherry, as a random move-in because I had visited him to test adopt Knox. However, I thought it was strange that he got Cherry since she was my _third_ recent move-out: I had voided Cherry, then Phil, then finally Tammy before coming over to adopt Knox from him. Technically, Tammy was my most recent to move out, so I figured he would get her.

When I visited him again to pick up Raymond, however, he did _not_ get another one of my voided villagers – he got a random one instead!

So:
* When I adopted Knox, he got my third recent move-out: Cherry.
* The next time I visited him (to adopt Raymond), he didn't get _any_ of my voided villagers, despite not visiting or hosting in-between these two sessions. I thought he would get Phil this time, but he didn't. Maybe someone else can make sense of this?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 19, 2020)

@Calysis 
Did you stop doing the process of moving out villagers? According to some there might be a number of days wherein the void clear itself.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 19, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> @Calysis
> Did you stop doing the process of moving out villagers? According to some there might be a number of days wherein the void clear itself.


Nope; I kept moving out villagers since I was making room for Raymond. After Tammy, I voided Colton so that Raymond could move in (which he did successfully btw). At that point, Phil was my third recent move-in, which made me think my bf would get him as a move-in. He didn't get anyone, though.

Also, I don't think that there is a number of days where the void clears itself. I had previously TT'd _months_ in-game after voiding villagers (this was when I was trying to do the campsite trick to get Raymond to visit) and my bf _still_ managed to get one of my previously voided villagers when I visited him to drop off some recipes.

I didn't TT as many months (probably days or weeks) in-between adopting Knox and Raymond from him, which is why I'm confused on what's happening here. Maybe the void keeps only one villager, but it will be your third most recent move-in if you have voided multiple villagers? Or maybe it somehow detects that I've already given him a voided villager in the queue of Cherry, Phil, and Tammy, so I have to give Phil and Tammy to someone else? Or maybe my void just clears afterward. No idea, I'd have to test this in someone else's game.


----------



## gldawn (Apr 19, 2020)

This definitely seems to be working for me! So far I've had two random move-ins, both smug:

1. Ken
2. Marshal

I really hope Nintendo does away with voided villagers. I would love to give Marshal away right now, but it would ruin the whole process if I picked up another voided villager.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 19, 2020)

I tried this process and got one of my preppies for move. On the day the plot was free, I TT’ed back to the current day and now it’s been taken by Pekoe, who is a normal villager ;-; So now I have 3 normal villagers nooooooo 

But at least it’s a normal personality though because it’s one of the personalities I can stand though >•> 

I guess I’m going to have to continue pushing another one of my villagers out.....


----------



## Calysis (Apr 19, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I tried this process and got one of my preppies for move. On the day the plot was free, I TT’ed back to the current day and now it’s been taken by Pekoe, who is a normal villager ;-; So now I have 3 normal villagers nooooooo
> 
> But at least it’s a normal personality though because it’s one of the personalities I can stand though >•>
> 
> I guess I’m going to have to continue pushing another one of my villagers out.....


Nooooo! Sounds like a voided villager for sure since they took the plot so quick. :~(

When I started the process, I had to TT out a voided villager I had picked up from a previous visitor, too (darn you annalisa, haha).

Please let me know how it goes after you get her out and you continue the method! As long as you had 9 villagers before she moved in (so 10 total villagers including Pekoe), I believe you _should_ start getting your targeted "random" move-ins from now on - providing you're quarantining! ^_^


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2020)

This is how I got my Raymond last week, I gave up on the campsite/island hopping too. 

Thanks for posting it for others.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 19, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Nooooo! Sounds like a voided villager for sure since they took the plot so quick. :~(
> 
> When I started the process, I had to TT out a voided villager I had picked up from a previous visitor, too (darn you annalisa, haha).
> 
> Please let me know how it goes after you get her out and you continue the method! As long as you had 9 villagers before she moved in (so 10 total villagers including Pekoe), I believe you _should_ start getting your targeted "random" move-ins from now on - providing you're quarantining! ^_^



Yeah, turns out Pekoe came from another person’s island who visited me several weeks ago to see Celeste...

...but hey, on the bright side, Pekoe gave me a cutting board recipe when we first met so shes staying for a while ^-^


----------



## Calysis (Apr 19, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Yeah, turns out Pekoe came from another person’s island who visited me several weeks ago to see Celeste...
> 
> ...but hey, on the bright side, Pekoe gave me a cutting board recipe when we first met so shes staying for a while ^-^


That is awesome, cutting board recipes are super useful! How generous of her. ^^

I really like Pekoe, but she just didn't quite make the cut for my island ;;" Really wish we could add more villager plots, haha. Maybe future DLC.


----------



## BellAes (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to clarify something then since i'm just confused on a couple of things.
You would need to have all 7 personalities excluding the smug personality (which is 8 personalities in total available). So the villager in the campsite would have the smug personality that you're lacking on your own island. The only problem that i'm confused about is recruiting the camper if all plots are full. You would need all 10 plots to be full for this to work correct? Or would I need to use a second switch for this method to work?


----------



## gldawn (Apr 20, 2020)

Ahri said:


> This is how I got my Raymond last week, I gave up on the campsite/island hopping too.
> 
> Thanks for posting it for others.


That’s awesome! Just curious, did you have any repeat smug random move ins, or did everyone only show up once until you got Raymond?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

Sad so many people don't understand the point of this game.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2020)

gldawn said:


> That’s awesome! Just curious, did you have any repeat smug random move ins, or did everyone only show up once until you got Raymond?


It was Ed via campsite, he moved out, then Kidd moved in. Kidd left, then Graham was kicked out with amiibo. I believe after that Raymond moved in. They were never simultaneously in my town.


----------



## gldawn (Apr 20, 2020)

Ahri said:


> It was Ed via campsite, he moved out, then Kidd moved in. Kidd left, then Graham was kicked out with amiibo. I believe after that Raymond moved in. They were never simultaneously in my town.


Sorry I think my wording wasn’t very clear, I was actually wondering if it’s possible to have the same smug move in more than once before all smugs have moved in at least once. So for example, can you get Hans, then Kyle, then Hans again before seeing Marshal. Wondering if you do this 33 times you are guaranteed to have each smug move in, or if it’s more random. So far my data suggests the former, but I’m only up to 5 smug move-ins.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2020)

gldawn said:


> Sorry I think my wording wasn’t very clear, I was actually wondering if it’s possible to have the same smug move in more than once before all smugs have moved in at least once. So for example, can you get Hans, then Kyle, then Hans again before seeing Marshal. Wondering if you do this 33 times you are guaranteed to have each smug move in, or if it’s more random. So far my data suggests the former, but I’m only up to 5 smug move-ins.


It was clear, but I just don’t know considering that was my order and I found him quickly. There is no 16 villager cycle, but I know that mainly would apply to the NMT island and probably voided villagers from others


----------



## gldawn (Apr 20, 2020)

Got


Ahri said:


> It was clear, but I just don’t know considering that was my order and I found him quickly. There is no 16 villager cycle, but I know that mainly would apply to the NMT island and probably voided villagers from others


Gotcha! So far everyone seems to be finding their desired villager rather quickly, so I guess it makes sense that there’s not enough data on repeats as of yet.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'll post this here as well for all you Raymond hunters:

My friend did the campsite hunt last night and found that when lacking a personality, about 50% of campsite spawns turned out to be smug for him. He also got no repeats in his hunt, and the 27th smug turned out to be Raymond. Took him half a day in real time though, and by the end of it, he had TTed all the way to 2022 in his game lol. I think he only had about 50+ entries though, so it would be interesting to have gotten more data...

His strategy was just be missing a smug. TT until a campsiter, if it's not Raymond, TT 6 days ahead and then day-by-day until a new campsiter, then rinse and repeat. And more importantly, spent only a couple NMTs at the beginning to make sure the slot was filled by a non Smug villager he thought he could later later. (eventually settled on Aurora after about 15 NMTs spent)


----------



## astermallow (Apr 20, 2020)

gldawn said:


> Gotcha! So far everyone seems to be finding their desired villager rather quickly, so I guess it makes sense that there’s not enough data on repeats as of yet.


I'll mention that I discovered that there's no repeats for the campsite method mentioned elsewhere/above (or at least a very, very low chance) - I gave my cyd away to a friend that reeeaallly loves him and I was hoping to find him again for myself, but I had no luck after a LOT of time and many many many campers. I had no repeats of villagers period, once I saw them in the campsite once I never saw them again. I was curious if it'd "reset" once I got through all the crankies (I believe I had yet to run into just a very small handful. I had been recording my results, but it was in a .txt file I kept open and forgot to save and my computer reset one night ><), or if I'd literally have to go through all possible villagers. but I got burnt out and gave up lol.

it'd make sense if it was the same with this method, and I'd be curious to find out. though I'm guessing a majority of people would never run into the repeat issue in the first place, because they never would've moved out their target villager haha.


----------



## cuttingedge (Apr 20, 2020)

If I'm understanding this method correctly, you really need 2 different plots to cycle out villagers? Because once a smug villager moves in, you'd have to cycle out another villager first since the smug one is the most recent. Then you could move out the smug when they become not the most recent. Is this correct?


----------



## gldawn (Apr 20, 2020)

cuttingedge said:


> If I'm understanding this method correctly, you really need 2 different plots to cycle out villagers? Because once a smug villager moves in, you'd have to cycle out another villager first since the smug one is the most recent. Then you could move out the smug when they become not the most recent. Is this correct?


That’s correct!


----------



## BellAes (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm not getting any campers in my campsite at all even though I'm lacking the smug personality on my island.


----------



## gldawn (Apr 20, 2020)

BellAes said:


> I'm not getting any campers in my campsite at all even though I'm lacking the smug personality on my island.


This method isn’t for getting campers, it’s basically forcing a house plot to become empty over and over so that it will be automatically occupied by whatever personality type your island is missing.

From my understanding, the campsite trick works similarly but it involves TTing months and months into the future because camper spawns are very infrequent.


----------



## BellAes (Apr 20, 2020)

So what am I doing exactly wrong? How am I able to cycle out villagers


----------



## Calysis (Apr 21, 2020)

BellAes said:


> I'd like to clarify something then since i'm just confused on a couple of things.
> You would need to have all 7 personalities excluding the smug personality (which is 8 personalities in total available). So the villager in the campsite would have the smug personality that you're lacking on your own island. The only problem that i'm confused about is recruiting the camper if all plots are full. You would need all 10 plots to be full for this to work correct? Or would I need to use a second switch for this method to work?


As mentioned above by gldawn, this is not a thread for the campsite trick. I did not have very good luck with the campsite trick myself, which is why I began letting randoms move in and discovered it's like New Leaf in that the game automatically tries to fill your island with personalities you lack with random move-ins (what this thread is about).

I also believe that the campsite is a big reason as to why people are having glitched voids and giving others glitched house plots. Honestly, I wouldn't recommend using the campsite to bring in villagers _if_ you have to kick someone out for them. The campsite should not be an issue _if_ you have an open plot for them to move into, though.


thelonewanderer said:


> Sad so many people don't understand the point of this game.


The way that I view Animal Crossing is that there _isn't_ a single point; there isn't a right way or a wrong way to play (hacking/exploiting aside), which is what makes the series so enjoyable for me! If the "point" for Animal Crossing for others is to build up their island and have their favorite villagers living with them on their island, then more power to them! They're enjoying the game just like everybody else, and that's all anyone can ask for in a video game. ^_^

But I believe I'm going off-topic - that's a discussion for another thread!


BellAes said:


> So what am I doing exactly wrong? How am I able to cycle out villagers


I tried to explain this the best I could in my OP, but I'll give it another shot:

You need two plots you don't care about: a cycle plot, and a target plot.

The reason why you need two plots is because it makes it easier to remove whoever was your most recent move-in (which is necessary for this method to work).
* I have heard that your most recent move-in _can_ ask to leave, but it seems very rare; they _may_ have to live there for a set amount of time before they can ask to leave (if someone could test this and see how long it takes before they will ask to leave, that would help immensely).

*Example*:

Chadder was my most recent move-in. I don't want him living on my island, but I've tried to TT him out and he does not ask me to leave! This is where the cycle plot comes into play. If a villager you don't care about (let's say Tipper) asks to leave, and you let them leave, this will prompt another villager to move into their old plot and become the most recent move-in. In this scenario, this would allow Chadder to ask to leave the next time a villager wants to move out without having to wait a set amount of time: another villager moved into Tipper's old plot and became the most recent move-in.

So basically, if you're trying to target a smug villager like Raymond:

*1*. Chadder (smug) moves into your target plot. He is the most recent villager to move in. He may never ask to leave until an unknown amount of time.

*2*. Tipper (snooty) wants to move. You don't care for her. You give her permission to leave when she asks to move away. She leaves. This is the cycle plot.

*3*. Someone else moves into Tipper's old plot (the cycle plot): it's Bob. You don't care for Bob, either (you monster!). Since Bob is the most recent to move-in, he may not ask to leave for an unknown amount of time.

*4*. Chadder can now ask to leave since he is no longer the most recent move-in. He asks to leave! You let him. He leaves.

*5*. Someone else moves into Chadder's old plot (the target plot). It's a smug, but not who you were targeting. You are now back at step 1.

* * * *​
Please let me know if it's still not clear! I'll try my best to make it easier to understand. ;v;'


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 21, 2020)

How many days did you quarantine your game? how many villigers in are voids? I trade or visit someome everyday. I dread thinking how many void villigers will move in.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 21, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> How many days did you quarantine your game? how many villigers in are voids? I trade or visit someome everyday. I dread thinking how many void villigers will move in.


I believe up to three of *your* voided villagers will remain in your void. This is different than voided villagers received from others.

When it comes to voided villagers from others, I believe you can have up to three in your void queue.

It doesn't matter how many days you quarantine _until_ you begin the process, with my testing. Quarantining does nothing for voided villagers already given to you by others. You need to move them in before you get randoms.
If you visited or hosted people at all, you likely have at the very least one voided villager in your queue waiting to move in.


----------



## BellAes (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm just confused about getting 2 available plots then since any unclaimed plot nook would sell to a random villager and my island already has 10 villagers. I can only kick out one at a time and the next day the plot will get taken?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 21, 2020)

BellAes said:


> I'm just confused about getting 2 available plots then since any unclaimed plot nook would sell to a random villager and my island already has 10 villagers. I can only kick out one at a time and the next day the plot will get taken?


Sorry if my wording is confusing, but you don't need 2 open plots at the same time. You're supposed to kick out one at a time and let somebody move in each time.

The entire point of having two plots/villagers you don't care about is to change up who is your most recent villager. This allows you to kick out that villager that moved in that you don't care for but they never ask to leave.

If you rely on kicking out the same plot each time, it will take a long time because the most recent villager to move in almost never asks to leave. I believe they have to live on your island for a set amount of time before they ask to leave, but honestly I don't know for sure.



Spoiler: Example



Chadder is your most recent villager and moves into an open plot. He likely will not ask to leave for a long time, if he asks at all. You can't move him out via TT because he never asks. You're stuck in a cycle of TTing one day at a time and every other villager you have asks to move _except_ Chadder.



If you want to try this trick without cycling two plots (just kicking out only one villager and keeping your other 9 villagers), you can do so and report back. I had awful luck doing that though, which is why I came up with this method of using two plots.


----------



## omhk (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I'm debating giving this method a try when I run out of tickets for island hopping. Just wondering whether it's actually necessary to cycle between multiple plots when trying to force out the most recent villager. Isn't it completely random which villager asks you to leave? My method of forcing villagers out is to find a date when someone asks to move out, then TT back and forth between present day and that date. I always find someone wanting to move out on that date, and haven't had trouble in the past with getting a recent move in to want to leave, it's just seems like a 1 in 10 chance. Although I haven't tried it specifically with this method where I repeatedly want the most recent move in to leave.

Lastly, just wondering when you did this method how frequently you go a smug villager to move in when that was the only personality you were missing. Is it 100%, or just more frequently than normal?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 25, 2020)

omhk said:


> Hi! I'm debating giving this method a try when I run out of tickets for island hopping. Just wondering whether it's actually necessary to cycle between multiple plots when trying to force out the most recent villager. Isn't it completely random which villager asks you to leave? My method of forcing villagers out is to find a date when someone asks to move out, then TT back and forth between present day and that date. I always find someone wanting to move out on that date, and haven't had trouble in the past with getting a recent move in to want to leave, it's just seems like a 1 in 10 chance. Although I haven't tried it specifically with this method where I repeatedly want the most recent move in to leave.
> 
> Lastly, just wondering when you did this method how frequently you go a smug villager to move in when that was the only personality you were missing. Is it 100%, or just more frequently than normal?


Yes, it's random which villager will ask to move out. However, I mentioned in my post that I had awful luck and honestly can't remember a circumstance where my most recent move-in requested to leave naturally, which is why I suggested cycling between two plots. Having two plots also doubles your chances that someone you want to leave will ask, which (imo) speeds up the process.

My boyfriend has successfully had his most recent move-in to request to leave before, but he had also TT'd at least a month forward, so it _is_ possible; it just seems super rare for some reason. It's also why I suggested that there may be a time frame before your most recent move-in will ask to leave, although I'm not positive on that.

Feel free to use only one plot and keep moving out the same plot if you have luck with it! It'd also be great if you report back and let us know if you were successful and if the process was relatively quick. ^_^

Pertaining to your final question, it was a 100% success rate. Every villager I got was smug.


----------



## omhk (Apr 26, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Yes, it's random which villager will ask to move out. However, I mentioned in my post that I had awful luck and honestly can't remember a circumstance where my most recent move-in requested to leave naturally, which is why I suggested cycling between two plots. Having two plots also doubles your chances that someone you want to leave will ask, which (imo) speeds up the process.
> 
> My boyfriend has successfully had his most recent move-in to request to leave before, but he had also TT'd at least a month forward, so it _is_ possible; it just seems super rare for some reason. It's also why I suggested that there may be a time frame before your most recent move-in will ask to leave, although I'm not positive on that.
> 
> ...



Thanks! So I just started trying this. My current villagers are

Fauna (normal)
Beau (lazy)
Walker (lazy)
Audie (peppy)
Judy (snooty)
Agnes (sisterly)
Chief (cranky)
Bill (jock)
Phoebe (sisterly)
Kidd (smug)

I got Kidd to move out. On the day after his plot became empty, Tom Nook sold it AND there was a campsite villager. The campsite villager was Lopez (smug) but the move-in to the empty plot was Freckles (peppy). Any idea what happened here? Maybe the game includes anyone in the campsite when checking to see if you're currently missing any personalities?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 26, 2020)

omhk said:


> Thanks! So I just started trying this. My current villagers are
> 
> Fauna (normal)
> Beau (lazy)
> ...


I'm almost certain that you picked up a villager from someone's void since the plot was sold super quick and you already have a peppy. I've noticed that the plots will take awhile to be sold to a random move-in when you have no one in your void.


----------



## omhk (Apr 26, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I'm almost certain that you picked up a villager from someone's void since the plot was sold super quick and you already have a peppy. I've noticed that the plots will take awhile to be sold to a random move-in when you have no one in your void.



Ahhh, okay! I thought the glitch was fixed where you could pick up a villager from someone's void in v1.2.0? Or is this an intended feature still? I guess I can just force someone else out and try again?


----------



## Calysis (Apr 26, 2020)

omhk said:


> Ahhh, okay! I thought the glitch was fixed where you could pick up a villager from someone's void in v1.2.0? Or is this an intended feature still? I guess I can just force someone else out and try again?


Picking up voided villagers from others has always been intentional. What was fixed was the glitched "I've moved out." house plots that people were receiving from others, either by adopting villagers or just visiting/hosting. ^^

I believe you may be in the clear of voided villagers, so you should start getting random move-ins now.


----------



## omhk (Apr 26, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone had to clear their void out before doing the move in trick and how long that took. I've gotten four new move-ins which have been from my void (most of them have introduced themselves by telling me the name of the island they're from), and I just want to know how many villagers I can expect to have to clear out of there. I've traded with lots of strangers and hosted turnips and giveaways before, so just a bit worried that I'll be at this forever until I can get actual smug move ins.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 26, 2020)

omhk said:


> Just wondering if anyone had to clear their void out before doing the move in trick and how long that took. I've gotten four new move-ins which have been from my void (most of them have introduced themselves by telling me the name of the island they're from), and I just want to know how many villagers I can expect to have to clear out of there. I've traded with lots of strangers and hosted turnips and giveaways before, so just a bit worried that I'll be at this forever until I can get actual smug move ins.


My bf had to move in four from me (rip) before he got any randoms to move in. You may get lucky and only have a few villagers in your void, though!


----------



## omhk (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey all! I got Raymond today using this trick and the campsite trick, so I just thought I would share notes in case they help someone else.


I had to clear out my void first. I've done a lot of trading (my recent encounters in the switch "add friends" section has hundreds of people from the past week), so I ended up having 4 villagers come out of the void to fill the empty plots. I knew these were from the void because when they moved in, they would say a line about their old island. This wasn't too time consuming but since I didn't know in advance how many were in there, I was worried I'd be clearing it out forever.
I ended up cycling through 2 extra plots when trying to force out the new smug villager. Also want to note that I used an amiibo card to force out the smug one every time. It's annoying to complete their tasks but I felt that naturally forcing out one of the cycle plot villagers first would be more tedious.
You can do this method simultaneously with the campsite method! Between having to TT to clear the old villager's plot and waiting for Tom Nook to fill the vacant plot (this took between 4-6 days for me on average, but up to 12 days in one case), I often got at least 1 or two villagers in the campsite. Maybe only doing the campsite method would be faster, but I'm not sure. I liked that the move-in method in this thread guarantees a smug villager. I got no repeats in the campsite or move-ins, but there was small overlap between the two methods
Move-ins:
1. Zell
2. Chops
3. Eugene
4. Tex
5. Beardo
6. Hippeux
7. Keaton
8. Quillson

Campsite:
1. Zell
2. Ed
3. Kyle
4. Wade (lazy)
5. Kid Cat (jock)
6. Julian
7. Kody (jock)
8. Merry (peppy)
9. Pietro
10. Rex (lazy)
11. Colton
12. Bianca (peppy)
13. Klaus
14. Rodney
15. Leopold
16. Marshal
17. Ike (cranky)
18. Graham
19. Rhonda (normal)
20. Kabuki (cranky)
21. Chadder
22. Ken
*23. Raymond*


My sample size for the move-in method is really small, so I can't comment on whether or not you can get repeats.
My only comment is that if you're going to do this method, you should absolutely be checking the campsite every time there's a visitor as well. I naturally got all 23 of those campsite visitors while TTing to force out villagers and fill their plots, and actually ended up getting Raymond from the campsite instead of a move-in. Also, be patient because the move-ins go slowly. It took me about 10 hours to cycle through the campsite and move-in villagers I listed above. But when you consider there's only 33 smug villagers, it seems very worth it to me.


----------



## Fons (Apr 28, 2020)

Currently doing this method without amiibo is a little painful but just wanted to say thanks to the TC for shedding light on this. Like the post above, it works well since you get campsite visitors pretty regularly.

I’m on my 5th smug random move-in and there’s no repeats so far (I wish I would have taken note of which campsite visitors I got). So for anyone still skeptical about this, it definitely seems to work.


----------



## swifterly (Apr 28, 2020)

I tried out this method over 2 days trying to get Raymond, it probably went rly slowly for me compared to others as I've never cycled villagers before (and was a non-TTer before NH haha). It took hours and hoursss to move ppl out and I swear audie and diana combined accounted for two thirds my requests to leave... the two i want to keep and don't have amiibos of loool

anyway i got klaus (random move) -> lionel (campsite) -> tad (campsite) -> midge (random move in, bc I screwed up and let my only normal leave lmao) -> curlos (campsite) -> coach (campsite) -> jacques (random move in) -> marshal (campsite).

At which point I figured I'd pick Marshal up and probably auction him before resuming the Raymond search... but y'all... y'all. When I met him I was like, he's even cuter in game, it's gonna be a little hard to let go of him... and then when I saw his house.... that just finished me.  It's coffee themed... I'm a coffee fanatic and i JUST made a cafe on my island... and he was playing my favorite KK song, K.K. Bossa 

Soo... Marshal is here to stay. Strangely, shortly after he moved in I got Chadder in my campsite, but that was probably just weird RNG. I'm actually happy with how this turned out, I'm still dead set on having a cat on my island but there are others i honestly like just as well as Raymond ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Thank you for posting this method OP!


----------



## Rukanightmare (May 5, 2020)

Hey I just wanted to say with this method. It took me a day to kick out 2 villagers in order to fulfill the 7 types of villager besides smug. And tadah! I got Marshal! I would continue to hunt for Raymond though :3


----------



## LemonCitrine (May 5, 2020)

So I’ve been doing this method for the last 3 days straight. It’s been working but slowly. I’m currently stuck where it’s the same 3/4 (older villagers) that ask to leave and the newer ones aren’t budging. It’s very frustrating.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

And I spoke to soon. Finally. I logged in again and a camper was there, RAYMOND! My search is over!


----------



## Calysis (May 7, 2020)

Yay! I'm so glad so many people are having success stories with both the campsite method and the move-in method! ^_^

I'll be editing my OP in awhile to reflect that this method works very well with the campsite method also. Previously, there was a bug that was preventing campers to spawn for me (literally had TT'd months ahead with no camper!) which is why I struggled with it so much. Since campers are more common/fixed now, it's definitely worth it to do both methods at once when searching for specific personality types / villagers. ^_^


----------

